# Safe-T-Track tag on a '68?



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Did a '68 GTO with the Safe-T-Track rear end have the "use only limited slip fluid" tag on the differential, or had it been discontinued by then. If it supposed to have one, which bolt on the 10 bolt cover held it on? If i've posted in the wrong forum, clue me in and i'll post in the correct one. Thanks!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the correct location is the lower right hand cover bolt. ive seen them bent over the lip of the cover towards the ground. that may be correct, but I have mine mounted flat on the cover inbetween the next bolt up. that's just me.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the '68 had the tag.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

